# Frosteez



## Chris T (12/7/22)

Heyyy fellow diy vapers
Has anyone tried to replicate Nostalgia frosteez?
It’s my favourite juice I would vape it all day but at R300 a 120ml it’s just not possible.
So if there is anyone with a exact replica recipes that would help I’ve tried a one shot from Kwik shots but not 100% the same 
I hope @ivc_mixer can chime in here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (12/7/22)

exact replicas are hard to get especially on such a popular juice. 

there are a few good frosted flake recipes floating around though but not exactly the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/7/22)

Chris T said:


> Heyyy fellow diy vapers
> Has anyone tried to replicate Nostalgia frosteez?
> It’s my favourite juice I would vape it all day but at R300 a 120ml it’s just not possible.
> So if there is anyone with a exact replica recipes that would help I’ve tried a one shot from Kwik shots but not 100% the same
> I hope @ivc_mixer can chime in here


@ivc_mixer has something that is as close as dammit to Frosteez Cereal with milk ... I have chewed drip tips to confirm it

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (12/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> @ivc_mixer has something that is as close as dammit to Frosteez Cereal with milk ... I have chewed drip tips to confirm it


do drip tips make you fat?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/7/22)

Due to forum rules I cannot respond here, so I will send you a PM now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> do drip tips make you fat?


It depends if they're fat 810 tips or skinny 510 ones

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It depends if they're fat 810 tips or skinny 510 ones


Hence why I use 510 drip tips these days. I need to lose some weight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> do drip tips make you fat?



only if you swallow them...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (12/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> only if you swallow them...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (12/7/22)

eish but this thread got derailed FAST

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> eish but this thread got derailed FAST


Fortunately it's being continued on the PM

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (12/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Fortunately it's being continued on the PM


someone had to step up and be mature, appreciate that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> someone had to step up and be mature, appreciate that.


but why? ... we're all children here

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> but why? ... we're all children here


Agreed. My wife has told me at least 3 times this evening to stop misbehaving

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (12/7/22)

I whistle when I fart, could be that DotMod drip tip?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/7/22)

Munro31 said:


> I whistle when I fart, could be that DotMod drip tip?


You sure it wasn't a Univapo UA25 drip tip?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/7/22)

I think we need a "I have the wierdest drip tip" thread  ... I vote @Paul33 , as the Chief Derailleur

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I think we need a "I have the wierdest drip tip" thread  ... I vote @Paul33 , as the Chief Derailleur


Manchild reporting for duty

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (13/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I think we need a "I have the wierdest drip tip" thread  ... I vote @Paul33 , as the Chief Derailleur


Mine is still fine, give it 15-20 years Im sure it will be a drip tip by then

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (13/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Due to forum rules I cannot respond here, so I will send you a PM now.



hi @ivc_mixer 
in future, make a thread in your subforum called “let’s talk about juices” or something to that effect
then take the discussion there
im sure others would also like to see what you say and recommend

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Halfdaft (13/7/22)

Silver said:


> hi @ivc_mixer
> in future, make a thread in your subforum called “let’s talk about juices” or something to that effect
> then take the discussion there
> im sure others would also like to see what you say and recommend


Definitely a great idea. I’d love to see a Fosteez inspired recipe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

